# x6 1100t vs i5 2500k



## rdrockyrocks20 (Jul 5, 2011)

I know that 2500k is way more better than 1100t in every aspect but i have a question regarding their cores.As we all know that there is no game which can utilize 6 or more core ,I would like to know when games using 6 cores will come ,then would 1100t six cores will have an advantage over 2500k or not?

Which is more future proof?

Also please suggest decent motherboards for both of them.budget for mobo is 6000.I would never overclock my cpu,crossfire nor sli.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 5, 2011)

If would never Overclock, buy the COre i5 2500 (non-K). And save the BUCKS.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Jul 6, 2011)

I will go for the SIX Core for the MB if u have a chipset in mind then go for the brand which is the cheapest & has best features & good  service betwwen them in ur area ASUS/MSI/Gigabyte


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 6, 2011)

We already have a similar thread active with same topic. 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-components-configurations/143286-i5-2400-vs-x6-1055t.html


----------



## vickybat (Jul 6, 2011)

Its a no brainer to go for i5 2500k instead of 1100t now. Amd cpu's in the highend segment will once again make sense when bulldozer launches. 

Even i have great expectations from it and i hope it won't dissapoint because if it does, intel will once again start its monopoly and will exhorbitantly price its high end cpu's.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Jul 6, 2011)

I just might go with a AMD in coming update with X4 BE...Some how paying to intel hurts somewhere within lol.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 6, 2011)

> .Some how paying to intel hurts somewhere within lol.



think wisely

it might hurt more when intel outperforms at same price.


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 6, 2011)

I really can't understand how a 6 core and a 4 core are even compared! Anyway, if I were given the option it'd definitely be the X6, NOT the i5 2500k. And it's just my opinion, please don't start heavy passing on my bridge.


----------



## vickybat (Jul 6, 2011)

^^ buddy amd thuban cores are no match for sandybridge. It will even beat the x6 in heavy multithreaded apps.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Jul 7, 2011)

Yeah No secret there. i5 2400 & above SB Proccys beat down All Phenom II ever produced whether 4 core or 6 doesnt matter


----------



## desiibond (Jul 7, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> I really can't understand how a 6 core and a 4 core are even compared! Anyway, if I were given the option it'd definitely be the X6, NOT the i5 2500k. And it's just my opinion, please don't start heavy passing on my bridge.



it's the architecture. Sandy Bridge is lot lot more effiicient than AMD Thuban's core and hence even the four core core i5/i7 easily beats a six core Phenom II. Gone are the days when the power of a processor is measured by clock speed and number of cores. Its the performance-per-watt that matters most now.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 7, 2011)

Well, INTEL did produce 3 generation of processors while AMD was stuck at Phenom II itself.

So that speaks cart-loads. And to start with, Nehalem was faster than Phenom II from start.


----------



## debugger (Aug 25, 2011)

go for i5..its the best out there currently.
Sadly AMD don't have any procy. as of now to compete with current line of intels.
Phenom runs hotter and consumes more power then Sandy Bridge.
So if you wanna go AMD then go for it, but you will have to buy Higher wattage PSU along with it. So it raises your cost too.


----------

